# No more MAK option in iOS



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just noticed last night that there is no longer an MAK login option in the iOS app. So if you lose your internet connection you can not log into the app at all even if the local network is working. My internet went down last night right when I wanted to go to bed and I could not use the TiVo app at all because of it. In the past I had the option to login using my MAK when that happened, but it appears they removed the option in the last update.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The other day, I got some message about a server being down, and then the app said something like "Connect to the same LAN as your TiVos to continue", which of course I already was. So I pressed OK, and it just worked after that.  Perhaps it had the MAK already recorded, although it used to keep prompting me to reenter it, for whatever broken reason.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting because I'm about to move and it's entirely possible that TWC will take a few days to transfer my internet service.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Crap there is something wrong with TiVo's login server and now I can't watch TV on my iPad even though I'm at home.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Crap there is something wrong with TiVo's login server and now I can't watch TV on my iPad even though I'm at home.


Same thing was going on with me this morning as well from like 4am to 9am eastern. I noticed problems with search as well, it would inform me that search wasn't available and to try again, or it would allow me to search, give me results, but upon selecting the result I'd get a spinning circle and then a C501 error. Also noticed that the discovery bar results wouldn't load, just a spinning circle. Tried telling TiVo to phone home but got a "configuration error" on the "Connecting" step. Rebooted TiVo and issue remained. I also noticed this morning that my stand alone TiVo Stream got updated to a October 2014 build (not sure when that happened) and that's when I noticed the log in problems. Also I had just updated my iOS devices to 8.1.1 so I wasn't sure what was going on, if the app was bugging out because of the iOS update or because of the Stream update. To top it off, when I _was_ able to log in, I kept getting a "Box not responding, press OK to try again" message after a few seconds and I'd get kicked back to the login screen. I even reset my entire network and did a factory restore on the router to no avail, so I just said "screw it" and watched tv and now it's working. What's stupid is that I went to http://status.tivo.com/ and it was all green through all of that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wish they had some sort of offline option for this app. I use it every day to watch TV in bed. It sucks when I want to go to bed and I can't watch TV because the internet is down or the TiVo servers are not working right. At the very least the app should work as well as a Mini does when the internet connection drops. If they have to disable search and the little cover art that shows up when you select a recording that's fine, but it shouldn't completely disable the functionality. :down:


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

The app seems to just work if they're on the same network, making the MAK functionality sort of useless.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Before you can use the app you have to log in, so if your internet is down or TiVo's servers are offline you can't use the app at all. The only option now is to view recordings on your tablet, which does nothing if you have no downloaded recordings.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Before you can use the app you have to log in, so if your internet is down or TiVo's servers are offline you can't use the app at all. The only option now is to view recordings on your tablet, which does nothing if you have no downloaded recordings.


Did they remove the auto-connect ability?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bigg said:


> Did they remove the auto-connect ability?


It works like the Android app now where it logs in to your TiVo account every time you launch it. It remembers the user/password but if the internet is down it fails.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> It works like the Android app now where it logs in to your TiVo account every time you launch it. It remembers the user/password but if the internet is down it fails.


Hmmmm, interesting.


----------

